# is rest weed strong enough ?



## Randall88 (Mar 15, 2016)

Since rest weed (the stems and whatnot) can be bought for cheaper - is it also potent enough ?
Logically, it doesn't contain the flower (thus the trichomes) with thc.. 
I've done a bit of research and saw it's quite good for making butter though and people claim you can actually get high from it.. 

Any personal experience from you guys ?


----------



## GreenStick85 (Mar 16, 2016)

Randall88 said:


> Since rest weed (the stems and whatnot) can be bought for cheaper - is it also potent enough ?
> Logically, it doesn't contain the flower (thus the trichomes) with thc..
> I've done a bit of research and saw it's quite good for making butter though and people claim you can actually get high from it..
> 
> Any personal experience from you guys ?


Never smoke stems, bad idea. The best you can do is collect a bunch and make green dragon or edibles and even that's a stretch. The thc high on that is so limited I'm asking why you'd even want to?


----------



## Randall88 (Mar 17, 2016)

GreenStick85 said:


> Never smoke stems, bad idea. The best you can do is collect a bunch and make green dragon or edibles and even that's a stretch. The thc high on that is so limited I'm asking why you'd even want to?


yes, I wanted to experiment with edibles mostly... because of the lower price of course ^ ^
Just wasn't sure where the thc comes from, when there's no real bud present.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Mar 17, 2016)

Randall88 said:


> yes, I wanted to experiment with edibles mostly... because of the lower price of course ^ ^
> Just wasn't sure where the thc comes from, when there's no real bud present.


Real thc is on the bud, not inside the plant. If you upgraded a bit but because you're on the frugal side maybe try some mids? This isn't bomb weed at all but it isn't sticks and stems. On the flip side trim from good plants can be had sometimes for 200bucks for a whole pound if you find the right person on Craigslist. Not really supporting that but so far I didn't have a negative experience going that way so I have yet to taste it. You can see the hairs on stems but they are really immature and would leech more chlorophyll into a grain alcohol mix than thc. I've tried it with stuff called Mersh, it's low grade stuff that will get you high but has a lot of stems and seeds but makes your heart run like a train. If you took the time to take the seeds out before you do anything to it, you might surprise yourself. Don't know where you would find it, I had my hook up then it became worthless at 4 hours away.


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

so someone is trying to sucker u into buying stems....and u are falling for it......


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 17, 2016)

Fugget the stems. Fugget the fan leaves. Depending on the strain tho, some of your smaller leaves will be covered with trichs. And you can make some bomb ass cannabutter with it. Then make cookies. Now the cookies will taste green but, if extracted properly into te butter, it will get you wasted and edibles give a great long lasting high. I wouldn't know how to look at the leaf after it's been cut and dried tho to tell if it contains enough trichomes to worry about making cannabutter. On the plant you can see them clearly tho and the quantity varies from strain to strain. I would only use my own trim. I wouldn't pay for anyone else's. Sometimes I don't even bother with it tho.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Mar 17, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> so someone is trying to sucker u into buying stems....and u are falling for it......


You don't have much proof backing up that claim do you?


----------



## brimck325 (Mar 17, 2016)

the proof was provided by the OP. so yes, why yes i do!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2016)

My inner bud stems are actually very frosty. As I dissect big buds for grinding, I save those stems for butter. 
Big stems, no way. 
I also save vaped weed for butter. "Vapor butter" is famous in my circle of friends. Lights out.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 7, 2016)

I believe we are getting more loco-hydro-supremo marijuana related...it's great...but not great enough.


----------



## qwizoking (May 8, 2016)

Lmao
First... did you just make up a term for stems?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 8, 2016)

Dude i would pay you instead to come take my sticks & stems lmao, that dude's a crooked moron.


----------



## tntgreen13 (May 8, 2016)

What he said ^^^^ definitely don't be wasting money on it, thats for sure!


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (May 8, 2016)

I'm just beyond blazed...just got a fifty..intense orange lazed with dark green...yak!!!!;
..not to the point..what is the point??


----------

